# current LED +



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon tank 48 inches long 20 inches high
which size LED should I get?
watts
18-24"	16.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	13	36 White/18 RGB
24-36"	22.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	18	48 White/24 RGB
36-48"	34.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	25	72 White/36 RGB
48-60"	46.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	30	96 White/48 RGB

my tank has a divider in the middle


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

marius432 said:


> 18-24"	16.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	13	36 White/18 RGB
> 24-36"	22.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	18	48 White/24 RGB


Either 24" light. I'd probably opt for the second option.


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> marius432 said:
> 
> 
> > 18-24"	16.8" x 3.5" x 0.44"	13	36 White/18 RGB
> ...


Did you mean either 24" light... or either 48" light?
His tank is 48" long.
I like a lot of light... so i would opt for the 2nd 48" option. You can easily dim the lights if you don't like it that bright.

Randy


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

36 to 48 or the 48 to 60. Personally I would go the 48 to 60 the light would fit the top perfectly!


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

maybe the choices i gave were confusing. i re-did it
length dimensions watts lights
1. 18-24" 16.8" x 3.5" x 0.44" 13 36 White/18 RGB
2. 24-36" 22.8" x 3.5" x 0.44" 18 48 White/24 RGB
3. 36-48" 34.8" x 3.5" x 0.44" 25 72 White/36 RGB
4. 48-60" 46.8" x 3.5" x 0.44" 30 96 White/48 RGB

i got 1 vote for choice 2 (im assuming i buy 2 of them)
and 2 votes for choice 4


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely 4.
Jim is right. It will fit perfectly across the top of your tank.
And since the actual lights will run all the way to each edge of the tank, it will give you better light coverage with no dark spots on the sides.

R.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Randifer said:


> Did you mean either 24" light... or either 48" light?


2-24" lights or 1-48" light.


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> Randifer said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean either 24" light... or either 48" light?
> ...


Sorry... did not think about getting two of them. But, since this is the LED+ that has a remote sensor... I would recommend the one longer light so you do not have to worry about placing two sensors where one remote will work them. Also, on some of the special modes you can use... even with the sensors side by side... the two lights won't use the same pattern during the flashes and such.

Randy


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

I purchased the 48"-60" for my 90 gallon tank about a month ago. It is the perfect size for a 48" tank in my opinion. The light reaches both sides of the tank and is brighter than my old dual T5-HO was. My java ferns and Anubias are already showing better signs of growth and color. If you decided to make the purchase you will be very pleased.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a canopy on my 75 gallon. my concern is that it won't fit because the canopy surrounding the top rim of the tank doesn't leave any room. where do the legs of the LED go? I think the canopy will get in the way, or even the plug. how much room do you have on the edges?


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a canopy on both my 55 and my 165.

I have a MarineLand double bright (1 of them) on the 55. I was worried about the canopy too... but it works out fine. The legs hang over the side of the tank... but the canopy fits over it fine. (I run the cord through the back part of the legs and out the back of my canopy so it does not have to hang down the side. The cord is more than heavy enough to keep it from falling in the tank. Well, actually if it did fall at all... it would land on the rim of my tank.)

I have the Current LED Plus (2 of them) on the 165. The legs are even thinner than the ones on the MarineLand. Canopy fits good and even still has a little wiggle room.

Every canopy is different... but I think you will be fine. I thought I might have the same problem when I ordered my first light. My plan was to notch out a little section of the canopy where the light stand needed to be. But turned out I did not need to.

Randy


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, cool
thank you


----------

